# Photoshop post production effects



## snapcult (Apr 1, 2012)

So I've finally decided to start doing some image processing to try and get some higher end looking effects on my sports images. While I realize the posted image is far from perfect, I was wondering if some people could offer advice and maybe links to some tutorials. This is my attempt at cross processing, but what I'd really like to learn is the effect that looks a little high contrast and a little saturated that you see in SI and other sports magazines.

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 1, 2012)

Before you start 'higher end looking effects', I would think of cropping this to remove all the non-contributory space.


----------



## snapcult (Apr 1, 2012)

Didn't really need it cropped since the client needs lots of negative space for type, but thanks for the processing tip.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 1, 2012)

This picture looks cross-processed.
If you put up the original, then perhaps the respondants can show some increased color methods.


----------



## snapcult (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's the original image with no correction. Slight unsharp mask, but no color correction...


----------



## DScience (Apr 1, 2012)

I think you did a fine job with the cross process! For the effect you were going for, I feel you succeeded! :O)


----------



## snapcult (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, I was just looking for some others... Not sure which ones SI uses, I think maybe it's high pass or something similar.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 1, 2012)

snapcult said:


> Thanks, I was just looking for some others... Not sure which ones SI uses, I think maybe it's high pass or something similar.



High pass is a kind of sharpening technique.
The obstacle to making anything really technique-y with lots of saturation is that there is very little actual color in this image.
The body is underexposed against a dead-flat sky (see histo below)
SI depends on lots of bright colors, very sharp and often with little bright sky - or perhaps exposed for the person.


----------



## snapcult (Apr 1, 2012)

Similar to this maybe...

http://www.chachingonashoestring.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/espn-magazine.jpg


----------



## snapcult (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks. I wasn't exclusively looking for tips in cross processing, just other types of processing. But thanks that filter looks kinda fun I'll have to look it up.


----------

